
Do Not Study Biological Science or Anything Related - keyboardman
https://leimao.github.io/blog/Do-Not-Study-Life-Science/
======
eesmith
This was posted one day ago. My comment there starts "Utter crap essay." See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21990573](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21990573)
for my more complete commentary.

